# Pumpkin Creature Sculpture



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just finished this new sculpture. She has a paper mache / celluclay/paperclay head painted with acrylics. The clothing and body is burlap, fabric, and cheesecloth that was soaked in Sculpt or Coat. She has a single led in her head, and the lantern holds an led tealight candle. She is about 20 inches tall.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh! That is so flipping cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap.... that's just plain AWESOME !!! :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

another cool creation, Dave. She's nice and creepy.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

She looks awesome. Has that outwardly friendly with a little kill you in your sleep feel.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

She's beautiful...in a wonderfully decrepit kind of way. There's so much to enjoy - total freakin' eye candy. Thanks.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I love this! I could see it at the end of a walk or driveway to welcome visitors.
Great work!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

This is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is awesome - beautiful vision turned to reality.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

That is sooo cool - awesome work, love the eyes teeth, stalk and hand detail
The tilted head adds real character.

Si


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice and creepy...sweet!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It made my skin crawl.... VERY Creepy!! I love it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Another amazing creation Dave. Your attention to detail is awesome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

ahhhhh yes the MASTER has made another one for grasshopper to view in jealously awesome job as usual and short tooo its great


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks much everyone. This was a difficult piece for me to finish...just couldn't get the creative juices flowing. She took well over a month of dabbling to finally come together. Hopefully I can jump right in to another project now and get some spooky momentum built up.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love her!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a very nice piece. Did you make the lantern also?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> That is a very nice piece. Did you make the lantern also?


The lantern was a purchased item, but I distressed it with a faux rust paintjob.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats super dave-----


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome creepy, love it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw it on your blog ... wonderful work & great detailing ... as always!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Creepy yet lovingly built. Wonderful expression!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very Cool! Do you have any mood lighting shots?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

She is so perfectly spooky! Wonderful work!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

That is just awesome!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When ever I see a thread started by dave the dead, before I open it, I just shiver with antici....pation. And you never fail to deliver. I love her. Too bad she is lost. She's using the lantern with the dim light to try to find her way home. It's so dark and scary out there at night. If she doesn't find her way home, she can always stay here at my house. She wouldn't have to be scared here, I'd leave a light on for her.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL, love the expression. Reminds me a bit of Yoda without the ears. Great job!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

She's such a cutie!!!!! Great job as always!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool little pumpkin character. I love the expression. You do very nice work indeed!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Awwwww so cute and creepy. I will adopt her and feed her candy corns and bad dreams!


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

Awesome little creature !!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Dave, I love your style. It is very unique.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

better be careful! she might get stolen by jelous haunters!!! lol. she's freaking awesome!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

fabulous work! 

loved how well you articulated your creative process on your blog


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

She has sort of a smile but kinda looks sad. AWWWW.

Great work,Dave.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> Has that outwardly friendly with a little kill you in your sleep feel.


I laughed as I read this while looking at her and then yeah, she just might. I'm locking the door.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

everything says creepy but the head tilt makes it fun and innocent...awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Dave !!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Fricking awesome Dave, you have such a sick, creepy, disturbing style. I need to start having more nightmares.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I really love this little creature....too damn creepy cute!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the expression on his face he looks like he deciding to bite you or not great work


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

If you don't mind I may copy this my daughters said they would love to build this with me for Fathers day. They said awwwwww that is so cute.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How did I miss this? Wonderful, Dave..Your genius never ceases!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave - Scary, scary stuff! Nice work, Dread


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought I said something already. Oh, well I will now. That is awesome!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*pumpkin dude*

Great stem on the prop Dave. Looks almost a little hairish on top of his little pumpkin head. 
Good job.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it! Can I adopt him??? *snicker*


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

*new pix*


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

ya..... I wouldn't go showing this off. You may want to get rid of it. YOU mail it to me and I dispose of it properly. 

No Really. Mega Awesome as usual.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice shots, Dave! Really brings out her beauty


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

were gonna need some night pic's dave it looks like she's got led's in her head


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Seriously man, That is awesome............ I sooooooo want one!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

So talented!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwww! She is tooo cute. In a creepy sort of way.... Nice job.


----------

